# Replacing the internal camera switch



## Volcom929 (Aug 31, 2011)

Long storyshort, my camera switch is broken. Now I can't so anything in CWR. I have ordered a new switch but I am not 100% on how it actually hooks or clips under the button. It seems fairly obvious but it is not working. I have watched a few of the DX tear apart videos but you never get a good up close shot. Does anyone happen to have a nice up close picture by chance? Thanks


----------



## Volcom929 (Aug 31, 2011)

Bump? Has anyone done this before?


----------

